# Qsc rmx 2450 clon ayuda



## stan1975 (Jun 3, 2010)

hola compañeros les presento este amplificador de 2500 w rms a 2 ohms la 1 y 2 fotos es el diseño original, se alimenta con +- 85 Vcc y utiliza 2 puentes de diodo en paralelo y casi 15000 uf por rama y ademas no utiliza ajuste alguno, y en la foto 3 muestro su diagrama yo mismo lo saque, solo saque el pre y la salida de potencia, mi pregunta es si a simple vista se ve que podria funcionar?

Por otro  lado yo le pondre 25000 uf por rama ya tengo el pcb del pre, claro a mi estilo y otra pregunta es con el sistema de tierra que implemente no metera ruido o mi sistema de tierra esta mal?, ya tengo el transformador y los filtros muy pronto subire fotos. de mi amplificador . saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 3, 2010)

Esos son muchos transistores...

Los amplificadores Clase AB son muy buenos, buenisimos, pero hay un límite. Eso disipará muucho calor. Desperdiciarás energía de la fuente que ahora es preciada.

Los ahora Class D proporcionan los mismos niveles de potencia con menos emisiones térmicas.

Saludos compatriota y esperamos fotos de tu proyecto.!!!


----------



## Cacho (Jun 4, 2010)

Lindo ampli Stan... Como que es un diseño (deformado) de QSC...

Lamento no ser optimista, pero no creo que te funcione si lo armás. Amén de algún detallecito del esquema que está mal copiado (pasá por la página de QSC y mirá los originales) tenés una topología de salida que requiere de componentes de muy buena calidad. Eso hace que sea muy difícil hacer uno de estos que funcione bien.
Además... 12 transistores de potencia colgaditos de un solo driver... No me gustó...


Saludos


----------



## stan1975 (Jun 4, 2010)

Hola amigos gracias por sus comentarios son bien venidos, si,  es verdad que este ampli lo modificaron de un QSC y la diferencia es la entrada que es la que da la potencia mencionada y que no necesita ajuste de offset o de vias,  tengo una consulta, voy a implementar el circuito de proteccion para cuando haya un corto de cuando se junten los cables de salida o la bocina este en corto lo muestro en la figura

este circuito esta en un tema en este foro  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/funciona-amplificador-900w-6800/
este circuito compara si la resistencia de la bocina con todo y cable no baje de 1.5 ohms y si baja el relay no se activa y asi proteje  la salida de potencia 

el circuito muestra el voltaje V+ y V- y GND para el LM319, mi pregunta es es necesario utilizar V- , o puede trabajar con V+ y GNG solamente.


----------



## stan1975 (Jun 13, 2010)

hola amigos dejenme comentarles que ya puse en marcha el ampli, hasta ahora solo he armado un canal  y si, efectivamente funciona asi como esta en el diagrama, en reposo no hay calentamiento ni de driver y ni de los transistores de potencia  y unos graves bien definidos ya que tienen la sensacion de que viajan y solo lo he probado con 5 transistores y su complemento o sea 10 en total y no 24 como lo muestran las fotos, y como lo comente no tiene  ajuste alguno, los driver en su base tienen un voltaje  de 0.68 vcc muy pronto mostrare la fotos que les prometi, saludos.


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jun 14, 2010)

Aqui algo para entretenerse_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/111202/ _ 
Si alguien se anima a armar ese bicho para ver si anda, por favor nos comenta su experiencia

De donde lo saque supuestamente provee 5000w a 2 ohm


----------



## palomo (Jun 14, 2010)

Felibar12 imagino que no querras tirar dinero intentando algo asi, en el foro ya se comentaron los contras que tienen este tipo de poderes y lo impractico que resulta fabricarlos, si quieres potencia pero funcional hay varios poderes funcionando y probados, el master, unos crest, zenerBTL y no se cuantos mas, en lo personal a mi no me interesaria armar uno nadamas para ver si funciona, voy a la segura.

Saludos.

Oye Stan1975 esperamos ver esas fotos con ancias


----------



## aldemarar (Jun 14, 2010)

este circuito ya lo conosia le disen la tascan y si es bueno pero creo que en el diagrama hay un error y es en la posision del condensador 471 y es que en la forma donde esta conectado estaria pasando toda la potensia de salidad sobre el .debe ir antes de los colectores de salidad.por favor corrijanme si no es asi 
saludos



palomo dijo:


> Felibar12 imagino que no querras tirar dinero intentando algo asi, en el foro ya se comentaron los contras que tienen este tipo de poderes y lo impractico que resulta fabricarlos, si quieres potencia pero funcional hay varios poderes funcionando y probados, el master, unos crest, zenerBTL y no se cuantos mas, en lo personal a mi no me interesaria armar uno nadamas para ver si funciona, voy a la segura.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> yo en lo personal prefiero este circuito en ves de la zenerbtl ya que tiene mas calidad de sonido y es menos dañina


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Jun 14, 2010)

palomo dijo:


> Felibar12 imagino que no querras tirar dinero intentando algo asi, en el foro ya se comentaron los contras que tienen este tipo de poderes y lo impractico que resulta fabricarlos, si quieres potencia pero funcional hay varios poderes funcionando y probados, el master, unos crest, zenerBTL y no se cuantos mas, en lo personal a mi no me interesaria armar uno nadamas para ver si funciona, voy a la segura.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Oye Stan1975 esperamos ver esas fotos con ancias


 Ja ja ja ja, no, yo no pienso invertir en eso!!!! tal vez funcione pero es un despilfarro de dinero, tiempo.Desperdicio de espacio, de calor ni se diga!!!

Actualmente me quedo con el ucd de 1200w de ejtagle, ya buenos resultados me a dado y seguire invirtiendo por ese lado


----------



## stan1975 (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola amigos reciban un cordial saludo, ya terminé de armar el amplificador del QSC 2450, claro con algunas modificaciones, pero en si mi duda está en el armado de la fuente; éste amplficicador utilizar cuatro voltajes dos altos y dos bajos, los voltajes positivos se bajan.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 23, 2010)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahora sí...

Bueno, primero que nada, desconectá el ampli de la fuente. Encendé después la fuente y medí qué pasa. ¿Se sigue cayendo la tensión? ¿Qué capacidad tienen los condensadores que usaste? ¿Qué tensión? ¿Qué puente de diodos usaste?


----------



## stan1975 (Ago 23, 2010)

Hola amigo, gracias por responder, la fuente ya la desconecté y los voltaje que tiene son los que muestra el diagrama  anterior y no se cae el voltaje, los filtros que usé son todos de 10000 uf a 80 voltios y los puentes son de 35 amp  800v


----------



## Cacho (Ago 25, 2010)

Bueno, entonces el problema no está en la fuente, si anda bien desconectada.
Ponete a revisar todo lo que tenés conectado desde ahí...

Otra cosa no puedo decirte.
Saludos


----------



## gregoriorg (Ene 2, 2011)

Stan no has publicado las fotos,del ampli y es que en PCB del pre driver esta un IC de 14 pines pero no tiene la matricula, y en el diagarama en la linea de +Vcc indicas 4 R de 35ohms a 5 W van en paralelo?


----------



## Libardo M (Ene 2, 2011)

Ojala que se retome éste tema porque es muy interesante.
El diseño es muy bueno, pero la transcripcion que se hizo de la tarjeta pre driver tiene varios errores, P ej: el condensador de 470 pF que aparece en la linea de salida, no va ahi.
En la PCB se nota que no es uno sino son dos, y van conectados entre la base y el colector de los drivers (2sc5200 y pareja), estos se utilizan para evitar oscilaciones por excesiva ganancia.
Además de eso no aparece en el esquematico la parte derecha de la PCB que creo que es un detector de nivel de señal o algo parecido.

En espera de sus comentarios

Atte 
LM


----------



## stan1975 (Ene 5, 2011)

hola amigos gracias por su interes en este ampli, efectivamente funciona, lo del filtro a la salida 471 esta bien solo chequen el diagrama de qsc 2450 tambien lo tiene, ademas este qsc 2450 tambien ya lo arme y funciona a la primera, en cuanto al pcb en los driver pueden usar los mje 15033 y 15032 respectivamente pero tambien funciona con los 2sc5200 y pareja, para la parte derecha del pcb es un circuito detector de corto para cuando se detecte 1.5 ohms en los bornes de la bocina este automaticamente desconecta el relevador para evirtar que se sobrecalienten los transistores de salida es como por accidente se junten los cables de las bocinas y se evite que se dañe el ampli, la matricula del ic3 es el lm319, en el mensaje 27 tienen el diagrama de esa parte pero la combine con otro circuito que se llama retardo 2, cualquier cosa estoy a sus ordenes


----------



## julio cb (Ene 6, 2011)

hola, bueno el amplificador que mensionas no desarrolla los 2500 w a 2ohm.
por que el voltaje de alimentacion es muy bajo, el voltaje minimo es de +/_ 150 voltios hacia arriba y la verdad el amplificador con esa topologia clase ab se freiria. si miras el diagrama qsc rmx5050 utilizan varios voltajes. 
 este amplificador entrega 2500w/ 2ohm por canal.
personalmente el amplificador clase no me gusta por la respuesta limitada en los agudos.

(personalmente el amplificador clase no me gusta por la respuesta limitada en los agudos).

mil disculpas me referia al amplificador clase D.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 6, 2011)

julio cb dijo:


> hola, bueno el amplificador que mensionas no desarrolla los 2500 w a 2ohm.
> por que el voltaje de alimentacion es muy bajo, el voltaje minimo es de +/_ 150 voltios hacia arriba...


Hola Julio.
¿Matemáticamente cómo se explica eso de los ±150V? ¿Qué tensión necesita una onda para entregar 2500W sobre una carga de 2Ω?

Ahí es donde no me cierran los números con lo que decís. Debo estar perdiéndome de algo.

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 6, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ....... Debo estar perdiéndome de algo......



¿ La paciencia ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ene 6, 2011)

Con esos +-150VCD mas o menos andamos a 2 Ohms con unos 3900W contando pérdidas del 30% (70% de rendimiento) en Clase AB... A menos así me dan las cuentas! A ver que me dicen XD.


----------



## Libardo M (Ene 6, 2011)

julio cb dijo:


> hola, bueno el amplificador que mensionas no desarrolla los 2500 w a 2ohm.
> por que el voltaje de alimentacion es muy bajo, el voltaje minimo es de +/_ 150 voltios hacia arriba y la verdad el amplificador con esa topologia clase ab se freiria. si miras el diagrama qsc rmx5050 utilizan varios voltajes.
> este amplificador entrega 2500w/ 2ohm por canal.
> personalmente el amplificador clase no me gusta por la respuesta limitada en los agudos.
> ...


 


El rmx 5050 entrega como su hoja de datos dice: 2500W en 2Ω

pero su tension de alimentacion en la linea de alta es de 165V, ademas de eso los transformadores de tipo toroidal son de altisima corriente para poder transmitir toda esa potencia bestial.

Volviendo al tema del amplificador en mencion(el del tema), estuve analizando el plano del 2450 y no veo por ninguna parte el condensador de 470 en la linea de salida.

Saludos 
LM


----------



## stan1975 (Ene 6, 2011)

hola en el caso del qsc 2450 el capacitor que tanto hecen mencion es el C119


----------



## julio cb (Ene 7, 2011)

_Hola chicos disculpen la demora._​_Bueno ya todo el mundo sabe que: Vrms=√(P×RL) y maxVpp=√(P×8RL)_
_reemplazando valores._
_Vrms=√(2500w×2) = 70.71Vrms y el maximo voltaje pico a pico de la onda seria. maxVpp=√(2500×16)= 200Vpp._
_bueno hay un calculo rapido aprox; para el transformador de la fuente normalmente para amplificadores en clase AB.(ojo aproximado varia por el tipo de amplificador ,transistores de salida, etc.   la constante 1.07 viene a ser el 7% adicional al max vpp   compensando las caidas de tension en el circuito amplificador)_
_se toma como referencia: (max Vpp x 1.07)= 214Vrms ó +/-107vrms  para la fuente simetrica._
_este seria el voltaje de salida del transformador de la fuente,  que rectificado y filtrado seria (107Vrms x √2)=151.32V  como es fuente simetrica  y restando el voltaje de los diodos aprox. +/- 150V._
_fijense en el esquema del amplificador rmx5050(clase H  3 etapas) que el voltaje en los extremos ronda en los +/- 165v   se aprox  bastante al calculo simplificado,  me imagino que ellos consiran  las  caidas en los diodos de paso y los mosfet de conmutacion, entre otros.   si tienen duda de estos calculos aprox  verifiquen el voltaje de los amplificadores que tienen a la mano. _
_  cualquier error que tenga  diganme estaré   para escucharlos  y rectificarme._


----------



## Libardo M (Ene 7, 2011)

esta correcta tu afirmacion pero no cumple la misma funcion en el circuito que estamos hablando en el tema.

Me gustaria saber cual es la referencia de la tarjeta driver que esta colgada en este foro y es de la cual estamos tratando.

Ate LM

Saben mirandolo bien parece un QSC.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 7, 2011)

julio cb dijo:


> _Vrms=√(2500w×2) = 70.71Vrms y el maximo voltaje pico a pico de la onda seria. maxVpp=√(2500×16)= 200Vpp._


Hasta acá, de acuerdo.


julio cb dijo:


> _bueno hay un calculo rapido [que] __se toma como referencia: (max Vpp x 1.07)= 214Vrms ó +/-107vrms  para la fuente simetrica._


Acá es donde metés la pata. Corregido con el 1,07, bien (eso es para estimar la regulación del trafo bajo carga). Peeeeeeeero... Es la tensión *de pico*, no la RMS.
Necesitás que la tensión de tu fuente sea de ±107V *de continua* (ponele 4 o 5V extras por caídas internas de los transistores y etc.) para que la salida alcance un valor cercano a los 100Vp. Con esa tensión tendrás los 2500W y en alterna necesitarás una tensión *menor* a esa, concretamente la obtenés dividiendo por raíz de 2 y (no es ninguna sorpresa) el valor será muy cercano al de la tensión RMS que necesitás en la salida.

Si vamos a ±150V, entonces (usando el mismo 7% de regulación y los 4-5V que le sumamos antes) nos quedan ±144V y eso da una salida de ≈100Vrms y eso (siguiendo tu fórmula) da 5000Wrms.
Hilar al punto de la caída de los diodos en este cálculo no va a ser muy necesario porque hablamos de tensiones del orden de 1,5V o menos contra otras de más de 100V. No afectará significativamente el cálculo general y menos si agregamos etos 4-5V que decía más arriba (descontar de ahí esa tensión).

Si ponemos ±150V y a la carga llegan "sólo" 100V, entonces hay 50V que faltan ahí. Eso multiplicado por la corriente (100V/2Ω=50A) nos da la disipación del ampli y podemos concluir, sin riesgo a equivocarnos, que en lugar de un amplificador estás diseñando una plancha para la ropa (y de las grandes). Y aún es más que eso la disipación, y es el doble si considerás que hay 2 canales.


julio cb dijo:


> _fijense en el esquema del amplificador rmx5050(clase H  3 etapas) que el voltaje en los extremos ronda en los +/- 165v   se aprox  bastante al calculo simplificado,  me imagino que ellos consiran  las  caidas en los diodos de paso y los mosfet de conmutacion, entre otros.   si tienen duda de estos calculos aprox  verifiquen el voltaje de los amplificadores que tienen a la mano. _
> _  cualquier error que tenga  diganme estaré   para escucharlos  y rectificarme._


Pero tenés un detalle importante en lo que estás planteando de ese ampli. Mirá la etapa de salida cómo está armada, ¿no le ves nada particular? (no hablo de los 3 rieles de alimentación).
Por otro lado, está pensado (el ampli) para tener una caída importante en la fuente. Con eso se ahorran mucha plata porque pueden poner un trafo (bastaaaante) más chico, que multiplicado por los miles de amplis fabricados da una buena plata de ahorro.
Y la topología de salida que usan apunta al mismo fin, además de hacer más difícil el quemar algo ahí.

En definitiva: Lo que necesitás es una onda de salida de ≈70Vrms para tener 2500Wrms sobre 2Ω. Lo que debés ver después es según tu topología de salida y tu fuente cómo lo conseguís.

Saludos


----------



## julio cb (Ene 7, 2011)

hola cacho , bueno lo que dices es muy cierto  y claro esta que no es lo mismo vpp y vrms siempre lo tuve en cuenta.  en si parece ilogico  pero  esto nacio de varias comparativas, del voltaje de varios amplificadores comerciales profesionales, con respecto a la fuente y siempre hay una relacion muy cercana,  sera por negocio reduccion de transformadores   nose. 
 pero tambien hay algo  mas.  es el Headroom  los picos  sin distorsion  en un determinado tiempo  serian mayores   eso daria una sensacion de algo mas grande.  bueno si estoy equivocandome en algo solo diganme    yo solo trato de aprox . es  mas, si es para reducir el transformador tendria algo de malo, no seria mas rentable para nosotros o existen problemas detras de esto.


----------



## stan1975 (Ene 8, 2011)

hola amigos veo su interes en este ampli, dejemme comentarles que si es un qsc pero la diferencia esta en el pre y en el ajuste de vias fijo, al encerder el canal funcionando y en reposo no se detecta ningun calentamiento, para los que cuestionan su potencia, dejen decirles que le conecto 2 rersistencias de potencia fijas que son de 2 ohms a 1500 w, y en paralelo me da 1 ohm, poniendo a todo su volumen el ampli en su salida registra un  valor  que oscila entre 48 y 54 vac que aplicando la formula da una  potencia real de 2000 a 2500 rms asi durante media hora de trabajo y transcurrido ese tiempo ya apenas se empiesa a detectar calentamiento no mucho, ahora en el qsc 2450 que es el mismo que el american audio v5000 pero lo combine con el exitador del qsc 5050 y que finalmente arme el american audio v5000 pero con mas transistores y con voltajes de 65 dc y 120 vdc este en su salida con un resistencia fija de 2 ohms me da un valor de 62 vac. comenten por favor, saludos a todos


----------



## Cacho (Ene 9, 2011)

julio cb dijo:


> pero tambien hay algo  mas.  es el Headroom  los picos  sin distorsion  en un determinado tiempo  serian mayores   eso daria una sensacion de algo mas grande.


Una explicación simple y no muy exacta de _headroom_ puede se "lo que sobra".

La idea es que el pico de la música quede siempre dentro de la potencia máxima del eqipo. Si calibramos el volumen para que eso pase, en los demás pasajes musicales (que son bastante más suaves que los picos) habrá "headroom", o sea, hay potencia disponible que no se usa.

Si en nuestro equipo de 100W escuchamos música con 9dB de rango dinámico y la salida general es de 10W, los picos serán de 80W y quedan dentro del rango aceptable. Si subimos el volumen un poco más y pasamos a 20W, entonces los picos (+9dB) serán de 160W. Ahí nos quedamos cortos y sin _headroom_.

Si no hay más tensión disponible (en eso quedamos hace unos posts) porque la del trafo cae a determinados niveles, entonces no hay más headroom, simple. En esto no entra a terciar ese concepto, dejalo de lado y usalo en la discusión de la potencia necesaria para lograr una escucha decentemente buena 

Saludos


----------



## gregoriorg (Ene 20, 2011)

Stan me puedes apoyar con algunas dudas? estan en el PCB, Gracias, un fuerte abrazo


----------



## stan1975 (Ene 20, 2011)

Hola amigo aqui lo tienes cualquier duda a tus ordenes


----------



## gregoriorg (Feb 2, 2011)

Muchas gracias Stan esta muy clara la explicacion, lo armo y te comento, un fuerte abrazo


----------



## Libardo M (Feb 12, 2011)

saludos alguien podria orientarnos con el esquematico original, 

Estoy confundido porque no lo veo por ningun lado.


----------



## tinez (May 17, 2011)

Hola quisiera el esquematico de este amplificador.


----------



## Cacho (May 18, 2011)

tinez dijo:


> Hola quisiera el esquematico de este amplificador.


¿Y leíste el hilo entero al menos?

Saludos y bienvenido al foro.


----------



## tinez (May 19, 2011)

hola! si lo revise una pregunta ¿que transformador le colocaron al amplificador de 2500w, ?


----------



## Cacho (May 20, 2011)

Perfecto, entonces ya tendrás el esquema.

Por la fuente, acá tenés la respuesta: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/
Usá el buscador para las próximas dudas que te surjan, hay mucha información ya posteada en el foro.

Saludos


----------



## supremme (May 26, 2011)

Hola, me ha sorprendido tu post, pues yo tengo una etapa comprada marca kool mod 720 con esos transistores de salida, la misma cantidad, y declaran 260wat a 8 ohm y 350 a 4,. no recomiendan bajarlo mas, pero eso si, suena muy bien, si lo armas, pon un buen refrigerador , y un tunel de viento, es decir, uno mete aire y otro saca por el otro lado, con 2 ventiladores. suerte en el proyecto


----------



## Arthas (Oct 16, 2012)

Bueno en esta ocasion quisiera que los compañeros que puedan dar una mano para poder simular y a su ves poder ensamblar un Qsc RMX 2450 clase H, ya que es un buen amplificador y quisera armar uno para mi coleccion y a su ves cualquier miembro del foro pueda tenerlo adjunto archivo simulacion del mismo y cualquier ayuda bienvenida sea. El archivo esta en proteus.

saludos


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 16, 2012)

Pasate por estos lados
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-peavey-1200-hechizo-16687/index26.html

aunque el nombre es sobre una PV1.2k simultaneamente hay un compañero que realizó un proyecto sobre la rmx 2450
con paciencia puedes ver paso a paso su evolución

Tambien puedes usar el buscador del foro con el nombre rmx2450 y verás la cantidad de mensajes publicados sobre ella


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 16, 2012)

Quetal, el amigo Arthas tiene mucha cancha en QSC nasaserna, que tipo de ayuda necesitas amigo hacer el PCB? dejarla al pelo o clonarla como la Original? solo hacerle el Driver?


----------



## Arthas (Oct 16, 2012)

bueno compañero yamaki primero la simulacion me da errores por el momento corregir eso para despues hacer la pcb ya que hice una pero en clase AB y me dio problemas con las bias aunque no he probado con otros drivers de potencia solo con el 2sc5200 y complemento. Por el monento eso si corregimos el error yo hago la pcb no hay problemas. lo que si quiseira es tener un qsc clase h para mi coleccion y cambiar las amplificadores clase AB.
saludos

adjunto simulacion 2450 funcioando como clase AB


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 16, 2012)

Que bien tenerte en el foro Amigo Yamaki, acabas de llegar al foro y personalmente se del buen trabajo que han hecho desde hace ya varios años en Colombia, desde que rescataron la marca creada en Medellin la cual tenía unos equipos de una calidad media baja, para hacer unos muy buenos equipos.
No se que relación tienes con la empresa pero me suenas como al joven que conocí en Bogotá tratando de sacar esa marca adelante hace mas de 20 años.
Gracias por los aportes que seguro nos darás


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 16, 2012)

Quetal amigo Arthas, vale con tiempo y paciencia  lo reviso y haber que tiene mal te comento, seria un buen aporte pal foro ya que poco veo Amplificadores H por el Foro, vi uno que publicaron de los DETEX y se que funciona al pelo.

Amigo nasaserna, pues ya desde hace mas de 4 años vengo siguiendo el foro, pero si hasta ahora me suscribi, gracias por la bienvenida amigo, si tenes razon supremamente hechizos y muy maiseros los de antes, pues mi relacion con Yamaki esta en el area de diseño y si desde hace muchos años estamos en la lucha para cada dia mejorar el producto, falta mucho pero hay que dar siempre lo mejor haber si aparte de la SPAIN Colombia sacamos este pais adelante en Potencias.

Saludos.


----------



## nasaserna (Oct 16, 2012)

Me acabo de dar cuenta, pues contesté al amigo Arthas sin leer el nombre, normal entre algunos paisanos Colombianos, pues yo acabo de entrar al trabajo de los tipoH casualmente me acaba de llegar  un Pdro DJ9.0 y está para darlo de baja solo se le quemaron 23 transistores y las 2 PCB, y da lástima botarlo voy a tratar de seguirlos de lejitos y gracias


----------



## SERGIOD (Oct 16, 2012)

Arthas dijo:


> Bueno en esta ocasion quisiera que los compañeros que puedan dar una mano para poder simular y a su ves poder ensamblar un Qsc RMX 2450 clase H, ya que es un buen amplificador y quisera armar uno para mi coleccion y a su ves cualquier miembro del foro pueda tenerlo adjunto archivo simulacion del mismo y cualquier ayuda bienvenida sea. El archivo esta en proteus.
> 
> saludos



Excelente emprendimiento  seguro en este foro habrá más de una ayuda (granito de arena) ; ): pero uno de los mejores en relación a esos amplificadores eres tu mismo


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 16, 2012)

nasaserna dijo:


> Me acabo de dar cuenta, pues contesté al amigo Arthas sin leer el nombre, normal entre algunos paisanos Colombianos, pues yo acabo de entrar al trabajo de los tipoH casualmente me acaba de llegar  un Pdro DJ9.0 y está para darlo de baja solo se le quemaron 23 transistores y las 2 PCB, y da lástima botarlo voy a tratar de seguirlos de lejitos y gracias



Quetal amigo, si por ello se me hizo raro que mandaras al amigo Arthas a buscar en el Foro, muy buen amplificador deberias clonarlo no lo botes sube fotos pa mirarlo como quedo, los H son muy buenas Potencias pa trabajo pesado hay muy buenos por ahi para clonar, iniciate con los DETEX son maquinas bestiales










Arthas dijo:


> bueno compañero yamaki primero la simulacion me da errores por el momento corregir eso para despues hacer la pcb ya que hice una pero en clase AB y me dio problemas con las bias aunque no he probado con otros drivers de potencia solo con el 2sc5200 y complemento. Por el monento eso si corregimos el error yo hago la pcb no hay problemas. lo que si quiseira es tener un qsc clase h para mi coleccion y cambiar las amplificadores clase AB.
> saludos
> 
> adjunto simulacion 2450 funcioando como clase AB



Quetal amigo, en el primero los Step Driver estan mal conectados, ya este que subiste, esta saturado un pilin pero esta trabajando muy bien.


----------



## Arthas (Oct 16, 2012)

compañero yamaki gracias por la revision de todas maneras me seria muy util que me enviaras las correcciones y las mejoras que le hicistes para mejorar aun mas. si revisas mi perfil hay unas fotos del driver 2450 clonado pero clase ab. en el momento estoy simulando el qsc mx1500 y si ha funcionado a las maravillas en la simulacion. Espero poder con ayuda de ustedes terminar el proyecto completo de la 2450.

subo el archivo simulacion de la mx1500 que es la misma qsc tree 3500. Es un amplificador clase h ya descontinuado por la qsc pero un buen fierro.

saludos


----------



## Yamaki (Oct 16, 2012)

Arthas dijo:


> compañero yamaki gracias por la revision de todas maneras me seria muy util que me enviaras las correcciones y las mejoras que le hicistes para mejorar aun mas. si revisas mi perfil hay unas fotos del driver 2450 clonado pero clase ab. en el momento estoy simulando el qsc mx1500 y si ha funcionado a las maravillas en la simulacion. Espero poder con ayuda de ustedes terminar el proyecto completo de la 2450.
> 
> subo el archivo simulacion de la mx1500 que es la misma qsc tree 3500. Es un amplificador clase h ya descontinuado por la qsc pero un buen fierro.
> 
> saludos



Quetal amigo, en estos dias con mucha paciencia la reviso muy bien porque le falta aun, por el momento la revice muy por encima a vuelo de pajaro, pero ya arranca para que hagas las mediciones eso ya es algo, toca ir revisandola muy bien punto a punto porque tiene mensajes a tener encuenta en los +/- Step Driver con la configuracion del LM311 Make Device, para asi mismo puedas ir armando esa Bestia

Gracias por ese Fierrazo 3500 anda al pelo QSC


----------



## Arthas (Oct 16, 2012)

Bueno revisando un poco mas creo que resolvi el problema ahora la simulacion funciona bien y no da errores adjunto archivo para que observen y comenten sus ideas ya poco a poco va saliendo el proyecto.

saludos


----------



## Arthas (Oct 17, 2012)

que mas amigo yamaki te comcneto que di con la falla ahora la simulacion funciona bien. Pienso hacerla con entrada balanceada con su filtro 30/50 Hz por el momento despues si miro si le hago el modo puente te adjunto para que veas que ya funciona 

saludos


----------



## Arthas (Oct 17, 2012)

un adelanto en 3d la la board apenas empieza su armado
espero terminarla pronto ya q hay que hacerla con calma y maña ya que hay bastantes componentes y es un reto para mi hacerla 

saludos


----------



## Arthas (Oct 19, 2012)

Bueno otro adelanto de como va quedando el clon de la qsc 2450 con filtro 30/50hz para que den sus opiniones.  

saludos


----------



## Arthas (Oct 22, 2012)

la mejor opcion seria toroidal pero sera usar hierro E para el trafo y tratar de hacer el chasis parecido pero primero hay que someterlo a pruebas les comentare cuando empieze el armado


traigo avance la de la pcb de la 2450 de como esta qeudando con los retoques finales

saludos


----------



## maldo7 (Feb 21, 2013)

Hola amigo stan, cordial saludo quiero retomar nuevamente este tema para que me resuelvas una duda con respecto al circuito de salida para parlante de tu amplificador. Mira el diagrama que subo y compara especialmente el banco de condensadores conectado a la salida. La salida de tu amplificador (izquierda) es tal cual como la dibujaste, o simplemente es una configuración distinta a la mía (derecha). Espero me resuelvas esta duda, gracias.


----------



## Arthas (May 12, 2013)

subo el pcb de como va quedando saludos


----------



## alexis y leidys (May 31, 2013)

solo una pregunta  este proyecto ya esta trabajando a la perfeccion


----------



## Arthas (May 31, 2013)

aun no la he empezado a armar estoy en eso ya que me he quedado corto pero en esta semana empiezo el armado y les comentare como va


----------



## EXFLACO (Ago 4, 2013)

Exelente trabajo sr Arthas en el pcb de la rmx 2450 se pueden armar sin modificar la 1450 y la rmx850 tanbien una de 2000w la Alto Macro 4000 testeando los esquemas son exactamente los mismos salvo una pequeña modificacion que tambien usa la marca italiana Proel que es con un operacional mas unos pocos componentes y un ldr y led un limitador que se podria implementar en el lugarcito libre del pcb que queda cerca de la entrada y no es tan dificil de conseguir como el que usa el power original ,tendriamos algo exelente y profesional,pues por mas que tengamos limitador en los controladores digitales en la potencia nunca esta de mas,proteje los parlantes y los drivers ,gracias por poner en el foro tantas horas de trabajo,anexo los esquemas de los que  menciono anteriormente


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 14, 2013)

Hola muchachos, me podrían decir que le hicieron a la simulación para que trabajara perfectamente?...Yo siempre simulo estos amplificadores en proteus y me funcionan bien unos segundos y luego manda error, en cambio esta que subieron trabaja exelente. Será que hay que configurarle algo al proteus? 

Saludos.


----------



## alcides alvarez (Ago 14, 2013)

Saludos, alguien podría decirme como abrir esta información?


----------



## mrmay (Ago 15, 2013)

les traigo la simulación qsc 5050 sin conmutación por que cuando conecto todo no hace nada.
cuando la tenga toda lista mando hacer el pcb completo y se los comparto

ojala alguien se anime y le agregue el resto delas etapas


----------



## Arthas (Ago 16, 2013)

oscar te comento que cuando simulo en proteus esta clase de amplificadores al subirle el potenciometro del volumen al tope manda un error en una de los nodos he tratado de configurar de distintas maneras pero no doy con el error al comienzo pense que solo me pasaba a mi pero veo que no 

saludos





Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola muchachos, me podrían decir que le hicieron a la simulación para que trabajara perfectamente?...Yo siempre simulo estos amplificadores en proteus y me funcionan bien unos segundos y luego manda error, en cambio esta que subieron trabaja exelente. Será que hay que configurarle algo al proteus?
> 
> Saludos.


 
a cual simulacion te refieres ?


----------



## Arthas (Ago 28, 2013)

Buenas compañeros bueno después de hacer unas modificaciones y guiándome por 2 planos (QSC y American Audio) simule la 2450 con la etapa de conmutación de la American llegando hasta los 140v dc en el rail alto y 70v en rail bajo. Adjunto la simulación y espero comentarios

saludos


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo (Ago 29, 2013)

Ya mire la simulación y simula bien, la tensión en la salida llega hasta 140v pico, pero no veo cuales fueron los cambios que le hiciste Arthas.


----------



## Arthas (Ago 29, 2013)

mmm revisa el mosfet de conmutacion irf 3710 soporta los 100v a diferencia del irfz44 soporta 60v y las resistencias de 5k1/5w por 8k2/5w lo demas sigue igual revisalo si no corrigeme

saludos


----------



## Arthas (Feb 27, 2014)

Bueno un avance del proyecto que esta en proceso falta el trafo para hacer las pruebas, como estamos en víspera de carnaval en Colombia las pruebas quedan pa después...

saludes


----------



## The Rookie (Nov 14, 2014)

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/254656-900w-class-h-power-amplifier.html


----------



## Arthas (Ene 27, 2015)

Compañeros foristas de nuevo vuelvo con buenas noticias del proyecto QSC 2450, ya que lo habia dejado tirado por cuestiones de tiempo y por el trabajo ya que tengo mi propio local hay que estar pendiente de eso . Bueno subo fotos de las primeras pruebas, claro que con la serie puesta ya que tenia como 1 semana dandole y no encontraba el corto, el cual lo causaba el tornillo que sostiene el mosfet irfz44 del rail negativo que hacia continuidad entre el disipador y dicho mosfet . Hasta el momento solo he probado el rail bajo el de 60v por seguridad y mientras se cuadran las bias . Aqui las fotos...


----------



## Arthas (Ene 29, 2015)

Bueno traigo noticias de la qsc 2450, segun manual servicio las resistencias de 3r3 /2w deben medir una tension de 0.09 v, yo llegue las del clon a 0.07v, pero se calientan los transistores de potencia sin carga no  al punto de quemarse sera normal esto... alguna ayuda estaria bien 

saludos


----------



## Arthas (Feb 16, 2015)

Buenas compañeros nuevas noticias ya el problema de calentamiento que tenia en la etapa QSC2450 la resolví . Probé ajustando bias, cambiando los diodos 1N4937 por los diodos PR1004 y asunto resuelto , ahora la corriente en reposo la deje en 50 mv anteriormente las bias estaban en 70 mv y pasaban como 5 minutos y empezaba el calentamiento, seme olvidaba consegui ntc de 47 ohms y las coloque pegadas al disipador, ya no calienta nada los disipadores al fin pude terminar el proyecto ahora viene el armado de el 2do driver cuando este listo subo fotos...
Saludos


----------



## Arthas (Feb 19, 2015)

bueno si compañeros la verdad pensé que el simulador estaba erróneo ya que el calentamiento no lo podía controlar cambie los diodos, el control de 100 ohms en fin hasta que lei en otro foro un participante había hecho una hechiza y tenia el mismo problema en reposo y lei que le había puesto un diodo de recuperación mas rápida al original y santo remedio se cuadro mejor las bias ahora sin ventilador permanece frio a temperatura ambiente (frio como una nevera por el aire de mi local)jejejej.


----------



## yordisdj (Feb 24, 2015)

*B*uenas hermano
*T*e comento soy prop*I*etario de un power soun*d*barried 5000 el cual me lleva loco hermano por*-*q*UE* me falla mucho con bajo voltaje  que es un problema aqui en *V*enezuela y e visto que las qsc muy poco fallan con  baj*O* voltaje sabras mas o menos el por*-*q*UE* no fallan tanto y que modificacion podia hacerle a mi power para mejorar su rendimiento con voltaje bajos


----------



## nasaserna (Feb 24, 2015)

El problema de los bajones, problemáticos por los cuales hay muchos muertos Crest Audio, etc, es más por la baja potencia del suministro, es cuestión de potencia de alimentación. no es gratis que los sonidos grandes por estos lugares viajan con planta eléctrica para evitar esos problemas.
Personalmente he tenido que hacer milagros en eventos donde la energía es tan mala que en cuanto encendía los equipos nos quedabamos a oscuras.
y las QSC sufren igual que todas las potencias.
No es lo mismo alimentar un equipo de 5000W rms (soundbarrier) que uno de 2000W rms (rmx 2450)

yo tuve los mismos problemas con una ProDj 13.0, que con una crest Audio CA18 y una rmx5050
todas con los mismos problemas en la alimentacion (bajones), la diferencia era que unas la distorsión se hacía notar, en otras se apagaban , al final la primera que sufrió fue la crest audio, la que mas distorsionaron:_  la rmx5050 y la prodj. las que ayudaron a salir del problema fueron las de menos potencia (las que yo fabriqué y unas american audio 1500
de todos modos es mejor asegurarse de la alimentación decente para evitarnos problemas,


----------



## Arthas (Feb 24, 2015)

para los problemas de luz es mejor tener un elevador o una planta eléctrica ya que estos equipos consumen buen amperaje para lograr la potencia a la que fueron hechos. Entre el ampli tenga mas potencia mayor consumo. A un amigo le hice 2 qsc 1450 hechizas, donde vive el hay mucha caída de voltaje cuando prendia las 2 maquinas al tiempo se disparaba el brake,se iba la luz por eso recomendable su elevador para estos lugares donde el fluido eléctrico es pésimo.

saludes


----------



## alcides alvarez (Feb 25, 2015)

Muy cierto compañeros,tengo amigos que tienen grandes minitk y usan los elevadores por ese detallaso


----------



## yordisdj (Feb 25, 2015)

*A*ja hermano pero donde puedo cons*E*guir un eleva*s*dor o donde puedo ver para armar uno si es posible


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2015)

yordisdj dijo:


> *B*uenas hermano
> *T*e comento soy prop*I*etario de un power soun*d*barried 5000 el cual me lleva loco hermano por*-*q*UE* me falla mucho con bajo voltaje  que es un problema aqui en *V*enezuela y e visto que las qsc muy poco fallan con  baj*O* voltaje sabras mas o menos el por*-*q*UE* no fallan tanto y que modificacion podia hacerle a mi power para mejorar su rendimiento con voltaje bajos





yordisdj dijo:


> *A*ja hermano pero donde puedo cons*E*guir un eleva*s*dor o donde puedo ver para armar uno si es posible



*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## llantero (Feb 26, 2015)

como ves esa targeta amigo arthas
que le hace falta aun no la he probado


----------



## Arthas (Mar 1, 2015)

Que mas compañero llantero por lo que alcanzo a ver debes colocar disipador a los drivers ya que van a calentar bastante si puedes mejor consigue el 2sc3856 que soporta mas potencia. Los diodos que van al ajuste de bias colocaste diodos rápidos?. Las resistencias que van a los emisores de los drivers las de 5.6 ohm colócalas de 4.7 ohm que son mas cercanas al valor real y el filtro no polarizado de 47uf trata de conseguir el propio (np) si no coloca uno polarizado así como lo subió Oscar en el pcb. El resto se ve muy bien te esta quedando impecable.

saludos


----------



## yordisdj (Mar 4, 2015)

bueno amigos le digo que tengo un amplificador sounbarried 3400 el cual esta dañado y queria saber si era posible poder armar con los compenentes de este un 2450 qsc solo esperon me den una idea





Arthas dijo:


> bueno si compañeros la verdad pensé que el simulador estaba erróneo ya que el calentamiento no lo podía controlar cambie los diodos, el control de 100 ohms en fin hasta que lei en otro foro un participante había hecho una hechiza y tenia el mismo problema en reposo y lei que le había puesto un diodo de recuperación mas rápida al original y santo remedio se cuadro mejor las bias ahora sin ventilador permanece frio a temperatura ambiente (frio como una nevera por el aire de mi local)jejejej.



hermano estoy pensando armar el amplificador 2450 que tu lograste contruir hermano pero tengo una duda cuando voltios necesitos para alimentarlos de cuanto amperios debe ser la fuente si lo armo los 2 canales se pueden trabajar a 2ohm hermano tengo una fuente de otro amplificador viejo y tiene un voltaje bajo de 55v y el alto de 95v servira ese tranformnador 
y como hago para medior que corriente tentrega  mi tranformador d ante mano gracias


----------



## llantero (Mar 11, 2015)

Saludo amigo arthas
Garcias por las sugerencias q me distes a
Conocer en el mensaje anterior ya que fueron de 
Mucha ayuda por que la targeta ya esta sonando
En un amplificador de 16. Transistores 2sc 3858 y 
Complemento y un transf de 6 pulgadas de hierro
Standar 3.8 y 65v AC gracias nuevamente y esperando
El driver qsc 2450 para armarlo


----------



## Arthas (Mar 19, 2015)

Buenas amigos del foro subo fotos del avance del otro driver del clon de la RMX 2450 ya casi lista para la prueba.
saludos


----------



## yordisdj (Mar 26, 2015)

Arthas dijo:


> Buenas amigos del foro subo fotos del avance del otro driver del clon de la RMX 2450 ya casi lista para la prueba.
> saludos



hermano puedes darme mas datos sobre este amplificador hermnao de cuanto debe ser en tranformador que amperios debe tener y como lo debo de contruir


----------



## jhon rodriguez16 (Abr 10, 2015)

muy buen aporte ya que nos regalaste la pcb serias tan amable regalarnos la ubicacion de la lista de materiales que estoy interesado en armarla ya tengo fuente completa y transistores gracias arthas o podemos fabricar la pcb guiandonos de la ultima simulacion que publico


----------



## Arthas (Abr 21, 2015)

Buenas compañeros del foro les traigo fotos del 2do driver listo para realizarle las respectivos ajustes y pruebas a todo fuego pronto subire el proyecto ya terminado.
Saludos


----------



## jhon rodriguez16 (Abr 21, 2015)

le quedo excelente aporte arthas la verdad le deseo que le funcione de una estas plantas son muy buenas pero asi mismo son dificiles de calibrar yo tengo en mi sonido para los bajos 4 qsc 5050 qsc es qsc la verdad estamos pendientes de este proyecto en lo que le podamos ayudar haganoso saber yo tengo experiencia en esta clase de plantas ya que como le comente en mi sonido solo tengo qsc y las he reparado yo mismo


----------



## Arthas (Jun 22, 2015)

Buenas compañeros del foro traigo los ultimos avances del armado del amplificador les subo estas foto. Al fin listo para las pruebas finales.


----------



## vancho1203 (Jun 23, 2015)

Arthas dijo:


> Buenas compañeros del foro traigo los ultimos avances del armado del amplificador les subo estas foto. Al fin listo para las pruebas finales.


Cordial saludo

Excelente trabajo compadre... Qsc de lo mejor en audio... y la serie rmx es de buena calidad... pregunta general (si ya lo has aclarado, mil disculpas por no tenerlo presente) realizaste algun tipo de cambio o lo hiciste tal cual aparece en el pdf???

Cordialmente


----------



## Arthas (Jun 24, 2015)

Buenas Iván te comento que tuve problemas la primera ves con la corriente reposo ya que se calentaban los transistores potencias al cabo de 5 minutos. Lo resolví cambiando los diodos 1N4936 por los diodos PR1004, ya que el tiempo recuperación es menor que el anterior y ahí si estabilizo la corriente reposo la deje en 50 mv sobre resistencias 2.2 ohm. Conseguí NTC a 47 ohm, coloque potenciómetro de 20k ya que el de 2.5k no lo conseguí, en cuanto a voltaje le puse 60v en baja y 120v en alta, use los 2SC5200 y complemento (20 total), en driver use 2SC3856 y complemento. Los filtros Samwa 10000uf /80v. Lo demás igual plano.
 El próximo proyecto la llevare a 70v en baja y 140v en alta apenas empiece les comento y coloco fotos.

 Saludos


----------



## vancho1203 (Jun 24, 2015)

Cordial saludo

Amigo Arthas muy bn trabajo (excelente), bueno... ya he realizado varios proyectos con este tipo de circuitos que usan un voltaje bajo y uno alto, y dan excelentes resultados, muy buena potencia, ahora voy a buscar el siguiente nivel que es trabajar con voltajes bajos, medios, y altos, así se consigue aun mayor estabilidad térmica y por supuesto mayor potencia al poder inyectar mayor voltaje, como comentario suelto... el cliente al cual le hice el amplificador de 24 transistores que subí en otro tema me dijo que quería mas "meke" (termino costeño usado para determinar potencia  jajajaja) subí el voltaje a -+145Vdc con solo 2 ramales, la idea es poder usar 3 ramales y llegar mínimo a los -+150Vdc... saludos

Cordialmente


----------



## gil cantillo hernandez (Sep 8, 2015)

buenas no se si aqui este bien preguntar esto pero algún colega tiene boletín de servicio rmx 00001 que no lo he podido bajar ,gracias


----------



## ElectroWero (Sep 8, 2015)

gil cantillo hernandez dijo:


> buenas no se si aqui este bien preguntar esto pero algún colega tiene boletín de servicio rmx 00001 que no lo he podido bajar ,gracias




Si por aquí lo encuentra: https://www.google.co.jp/url?q=http...cLpAxg&usg=AFQjCNH000Br7j88x6bopB4urRpo6H-rSw

No lo busque en español se busca como service bulletin RMX 0001, en la Web QSC lo quitaron o no esta disponible

Saludos y hasta la próxima.


----------



## gil cantillo hernandez (Ene 26, 2016)

hola compañeros buena labor me gustaría si sepuede publicar ,pcb. guia de componentes y todo para poder armarlo tengo una salida mala y quier remplazarla. gracias amigos Dios los bendiga


----------



## leuss (Jun 8, 2016)

Estuve dando lectura a todos sus comentarios,muy interesante.
Me gustaría saber si le funcionó o no el amplificador 2450.


----------



## yordisdj (Jul 10, 2016)

Arthas dijo:


> bueno compañero yamaki primero la simulacion me da errores por el momento corregir eso para despues hacer la pcb ya que hice una pero en clase AB y me dio problemas con las bias aunque no he probado con otros drivers de potencia solo con el 2sc5200 y complemento. Por el monento eso si corregimos el error yo hago la pcb no hay problemas. lo que si quiseira es tener un qsc clase h para mi coleccion y cambiar las amplificadores clase AB.
> saludos
> 
> adjunto simulacion 2450 funcioando como clase AB



*H*ermano*ooo* una pregunta que programa debo ten*E*r para abrir ese archivo


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 10, 2016)

yordisdj dijo:


> *H*ermano*ooo* una pregunta que programa debo ten*E*r para abrir ese archivo



Se visualiza con *Proteus*

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación e interrogación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte, signos de interrogación, Etc"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. . . .


----------



## yordisdj (Jul 10, 2016)

Yamaki dijo:


> Quetal amigo, si por ello se me hizo raro que mandaras al amigo Arthas a buscar en el Foro, muy buen amplificador deberias clonarlo no lo botes sube fotos pa mirarlo como quedo, los H son muy buenas Potencias pa trabajo pesado hay muy buenos por ahi para clonar, iniciate con los DETEX son maquinas bestiales
> http://www.superaudio.com.co/images/pvp90.jpg
> 
> 
> ...



amigo me llama la atencion eso que dices de los amplificadores detex pero no consigo referencia en internet sobre el


----------



## nasaserna (Jul 12, 2016)

Buenas y bienvenido al foro.

Si hay información entre lines de los detex, con solo ver en el foro

Pasate por aquí:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...sdeelectronica.com/usercp.php&ss=760j147904j5


----------



## moonwalker (Ago 15, 2016)

buenas noches; que buen amplificador debe ser este RMX2450 clase H y lo digo porque en estos dias tuve nuevamente un amplificador basado en el QSC1700 clase AB que hice y al cual estaba haciendo limpieza y lo puse a sonar sin ecualizador, ningun tipo de previos y realmente se escuchaba espectacular y con gran potencia al punto que mi mama a punto estuvo de bajar los breakers de la casa.. ahora teniendo esta potencia clase H, debe ser de mayor satisfaccion el escuchar una potencia asi;
bueno no he leido completamente el tema, pero al compañero Arthas que fue el pionero en la construccion hechiza de esta potencia RMX, si ya tiene todos los ajustes como bias y sugerencias en cuanto a la seleccion de valores de componentes como diodos y resistencias, lo colocaremos en documento para cuando vayamos a armar esta potencia se tenga informacion necesaria para la construccion del mismo..
lastimosamente hace mas de un año, perdi muchos documentos con diseños de PCB compactos para amplificadores de mediana y alta



entre los cuales se encontraba un documento de un PCB que hice para la RMX1450 y que teniendo mucha similitud con la 2450, solo era agregar y reconectar algunos componentes como agregarle los circuitos de step drivers y ya podiamos pasar de la configuracion AB a H.. la informacion estaba en mi correo electronico y perdi los documentos almacenados alli por no haberlo abierto en un considerable tiempo..felicito al compañero artha por tan genial PCB, quedo bastante fino como decimos en nuestro pais.. Dios les bendiga


----------



## ialvega (Ago 28, 2016)

nasaserna dijo:


> Me acabo de dar cuenta, pues contesté al amigo Arthas sin leer el nombre, normal entre algunos paisanos Colombianos, pues yo acabo de entrar al trabajo de los tipoH casualmente me acaba de llegar  un Pdro DJ9.0 y está para darlo de baja solo se le quemaron 23 transistores y las 2 PCB, y da lástima botarlo voy a tratar de seguirlos de lejitos y gracias



hola como estas sera posible que me puedas enviar esas placas asi quemadas como estan no las botes regalamelas para ver si las puedo clonar o por lo menos hace el intento gracias


----------



## helman (Ene 2, 2017)

otro ampli qsc rmx 2450


----------



## mrmay (Ene 3, 2017)

que bien 
seria bueno con los valores


----------



## helman (Ene 3, 2017)

Ver el archivo adjunto QSC RMX 2450.zipaqui estan


----------



## ALEX2050 (Ene 5, 2017)

Amigo ya probaste ese curcuito que tal


----------



## helman (Ene 6, 2017)

*N*o señor todavia no lo *HE* probado ese pro*Y*ecto lo copie de un foro de electronica de *R*usia o *U*crania
*T*ambien tengo un pro*Y*ecto de *QSC RMX*5050 para *LA/S *persona*S* que e*S*te*N* interesado*S* puedo *PUBLICARLO*


----------



## alcides alvarez (Ene 6, 2017)

helman dijo:


> o señor todavia no lo probado  ese projecto lo copie de un foro de electronica de rusia o ucrania
> tambien tengo un projecto de qsc rmx5050 para persona que ete interesado selo puedo enviar por email,



 Como se dice por aquí "yo mismo soy" esos 5050 suenan barbaros,son parecidos en casi su totalidad al Crown xls5000.


----------



## helman (Ene 6, 2017)

Ver el archivo adjunto QSC-4050.zipRMX4050 para los amantes del poder qsc


----------



## ALEX2050 (Ene 10, 2017)

helman dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 152034aqui estan



como se ajusta los limitadores de corriente


----------



## moonwalker (Ene 11, 2017)

para el ajuste del Limit debes tener un instrumental adecuado: Osciloscopio, Carga fantasma, Variac, etc pero como se sabe que la mayoria de nososotros no tenemos un osciloscopio, podemos hacer un ajuste sencillo y es colocando los trimpots a la mitad de su recorrido.


----------



## Josss (May 30, 2017)

helman dijo:


> *N*o señor todavia no lo *HE* probado ese pro*Y*ecto lo copie de un foro de electronica de *R*usia o *U*crania
> *T*ambien tengo un pro*Y*ecto de *QSC RMX*5050 para *LA/S *persona*S* que e*S*te*N* interesado*S* puedo *PUBLICARLO*



Hola helman serias tan amable de publicar el pdf de la qcs rmx 5050


----------



## TECHNIMIX (Ago 15, 2018)

Saludos Foro! Tiempo sin pasar por éste gran Foro de Electrónica.  Pues serían tan amable de contarnos cómo les están funcionando esos monstruitos class h de la serie rmx por favor, a ver si me animo y tener para contarles y compartir también ? Saludos y gracias de ante mano!

Ooppsss! disculpen otra preguntilla, sería posible poner un driver de la qsc 1700 class AB posteada por el sr Oscar M  a class h ?  Ojalá me aclaren esa duda y se pueda aprovechar por que de verdad ese amplificador suena super genial y vale la pena, muchachos. Excelentes!


----------



## brayan (Sep 9, 2018)

Amigo monta el diagrama del Qcs 2450 y 5050 con los componentes

Puede pasar el pcb de wcs 2450 ?


----------



## Sergio124 (Jul 13, 2020)

Arthas dijo:


> Bueno en esta ocasion quisiera que los compañeros que puedan dar una mano para poder simular y a su ves poder ensamblar un Qsc RMX 2450 clase H, ya que es un buen amplificador y quisera armar uno para mi coleccion y a su ves cualquier miembro del foro pueda tenerlo adjunto archivo simulacion del mismo y cualquier ayuda bienvenida sea. El archivo esta en proteus. saludos



Hola me puedes pasar el PDF del Qsc 2450 que hizo colega es que lo quiero hacer muchas gracias desde Colombia Medellín.



Arthas dijo:


> subo el pcb de como va quedando saludos



Buenas tardes, si me pueden ayudar. Cómo se calibran los 3 potenciómetros del Qsc 2450


----------



## leonel90618 (Jul 26, 2020)

Aquí les dejo este pcb de la rmx 2450 y también el archivo comprimido de proteus  QSC RMX2450 ok.rar  para si quieren perfeccionar dicho pcb.

*¡ OJO PCB SIN comprobar* !​


Sergio124 dijo:


> Buenas tardes, si me pueden ayudar. Cómo se calibran los 3 potenciómetros del Qsc 2450


Aquí está como se ajusta en * q_amp_rmx_series_calibrationnotes.pdf *


----------



## Sergio124 (Jul 26, 2020)

Colega muchas gracias , está probado ?


----------



## leonel90618 (Jul 26, 2020)

Sergio124 dijo:


> Colega muchas gracias , está probado ?


En la simulación de proteus está probado pero en la práctica todavía no


----------



## leonel90618 (Jul 27, 2020)

leonel90618 dijo:


> Aquí les dejo este pcb de la rmx 2450 y también el archivo comprimido de proteus QSC RMX2450 ok.rar para si quieren perfeccionar dicho pcb.
> 
> *¡ OJO PCB SIN comprobar* !
> ​




Este tampoco está probado!


----------



## hugo ramos (Ago 21, 2020)

Saludos grupo,estuve siguiendo este amplificador .Alguien me podrá pasar el pcb de máscara de componentes??? Gracias de antemano


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Feb 23, 2021)

helman dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 152034aqui estan


Hola! tienes un error en el circuito.La topología que usa qsc es con los colectores de los transistores a tierra y la salida por el común de los capacitores de la fuente.


----------

